# Pebbles 06/23/04 - 05/14/10



## Pet_Bunny

I am numb and in shock. No matter how much you prepare, I can't believe she is gone.

Pebbles pasted away at 8:28 pm tonight in my arms.


----------



## Jessyka

:tears2: Oh no. :rip:


----------



## tonyshuman

I too am shocked! I'm so sorry, Stan!
ray:


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Ohhhhh, Pebbles  I'm so, so, so sorry, Stan. I think she was special to every single person on the forum. RIP sweetie. This has been a terrible couple of days....


----------



## undergunfire

I don't even want to believe this - I am just in shock and in tears. I am so sorry Stan. Ugh, gosh....:cry1:.

:sad:


----------



## cheryl

I'm so sorry Stan..Pebbles was a special girl..


----------



## JadeIcing

I am in tears. I can not believe this not my Teresas twin. How can she be gone? I am so sorry. Im going to just sit here and cry.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Oh Stan, I don't even know what to say. I'm in shock. I am so sorry.

Binky Free at the Rainbow Bridge :rainbow:Beautiful Pebbles.

You will be missed by so man but especially your Daddy and Mommie.

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Oh Stan I'm sorry for your loss. 
Binky Free Pebbles


----------



## LuvaBun

:bigtears:Oh No! What can I say? Pebbles was one of the Forums iconic bunnies, captured so wonderfully on camera by you, Stan.

I have had the pleasure of meeting this sweet girl, and she was even more adorable in 'real life'. Always giving kisses, always such a gentle girl, and she made my Shadow such a happy boy. I can't believe she's gone.

Stan, you know how sorry and heartbroken I am. Thinking of you, Mrs Pet\-bunny and Bebe.

God Bless, Pebbles. We are so going to miss you 

Jan


----------



## slavetoabunny

I can't believe I am seeing Pebbles name here. She was so loved by all I will never forget her precious little face. Binky free Pebbles. :bigtears:


----------



## kirsterz09

Sorry to hear of your loss, 
Binky free Pebbles :angelandbunny:


----------



## Nela

:shock::cry1:

I'm so sorry to hear about Pebbles. RIP lil one


----------



## missyscove

I'm so sorry, Stan. 
Pebbles has always been one of my very favorite forum bunnies. So often, when I'm missing my own buns, I seek out your photos of sweet Pebbles to get my bunny fix.
She will be truly missed.


----------



## Haley

Stan,

Words cannot express how much I feel for you right now. I am in utter shock that your beautiful, sweet girl, who we all loved so much over the years, is gone. Pebbles was one of the first bunnies who stole my heart when I joined the forum. I remember clicking through the pages of Pebbles bounding through the snow, enjoying a birthday or just plain being adorable, and smiling at her obvious personality. You had a way of capturing her beauty and spunkiness through your photos. 

Pebbles was one of those bunnies that I think touched everyone here; we all felt that she was one of our own. She was definitely an RO mascot and will be so missed by us all. 

My thoughts and prayers go out to you. I cannot imagine how difficult this must be for you; she was your special little girl. I hope you can find comfort in the fact that you gave her the most amazing life a bunny could ask for. She was truly your little Princess. 

Rest in peace sweet Pebbles, you will be *so* missed. ray:


----------



## Flashy

This is incredibly devastating, for us as a forum, and moreso for you as her owner/slave.

I'm so deeply sorry. That just seems so, so hollow, I just know that words can't ease what you feel.

Binky Free Sweet Pebbles.


----------



## NorthernAutumn

I am so so very sorry, Stan..:in tears:

My stomach hurt as soon as I saw her name... It is too sad that she is gone. I always looked forward to new pictures of Pebbles. 
She was an absolutely beautiful girl; I felt like I knew her through your photos.

You were an incredible bun-dad. Pebbles was so very well loved. 
She was very special to all of us here.:bunnyhug:

urplepansy::bunnyangel:Rest Peacefully, Pretty Pebbles. We miss you so very much. :bunnyangel:urplepansy:


----------



## irishbunny

I am so sorry for your loss xx


----------



## myheart

I am so sorry Stan to hear that you lost Pebbles. As everyone else has said, Pebbles really was a special bun on the forum. All of the wonderful pics you've taken of her and shared with us on the forum will always be treasured. I hope you find peace in the good memories of oursweet Pebbles.

Binky Free at the Bridge Pebbles. :rainbow:

You will be missed by all. :bunnyangel:

myheart


----------



## aurora369

I am so sorry to hear that Pebbles has passed. 

I know having a bunny die in your arms is just horrible. But at least she had you there with her until the end, and I'm sure you brought her comfort with your presence.

Binky free Pebbles.

-Dawn


----------



## TinysMom

I am in such shock to hear that she is gone. Somehow, I guess I thought Pebbles would live forever - she was so much a part of all of our lives. She was one of the first bunnies I fell in love with when I came here...and I kept telling myself that if Pebbles could be such a sweet bun - so could my Nethie Tio - so she gave me hope.

Binky free baby girl - and know that we'll all miss you.


----------



## Evey

Stan, I'm so sorry to hear about Pebbles. Over the years, I have enjoyed looking at your pictures of her and hearing about her stories. She was very lucky to have you!

Kathy


----------



## hln917

Stan~ I'm so sorry. I couldn't b/l it when I saw the name. 

Binky free little girl.


----------



## kirbyultra

I saw the title of this thread and was dreading it... I didn't want to open it all day, hoping it wasn't your Pebbles. I'm so sorry for your loss. She was such a special girl. 

Binky free, little one.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Stan, we're sorry for your loss of Pebbles. Every loss is devastating and word just don't seem to lessen the impact that much. Binky free little girl.


----------



## Haley

Stan, 
I was looking through the RB threads and saw this post from sweet Carolyn and just had to share it with you:
"...some people/animals just aren't supposed to die....Pebbles is another one that's on that list...It's difficult to grasp when they do pass over."
I think that sums up how most of us are feeling right now. 
Pebbles will be so missed.


----------



## Fuzzy

Oh this hurts so much... Goodbye sweet, sweet Pebbles.


----------



## JimD

Oh my :tears2:

I'm so lost for words right now. I can't believe she's gone.

I'm so sorry, Stan.

Binky free little girl. We'll see you on the other side.

ray::rainbow:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

I am in shock. When I think of this forum, Pebbles is one of the bunnies that always comes to mind. I am so sorry for your loss Stan, but Pebbles had the life of a queen, she was a very special rabbit who will be dearly missed.Binky free Pebbles.:tears2:ink iris:


----------



## Myia09

RIP Pebbles


----------



## Pipp

It's hard to breath, much less type. Stan, I am so sorry. This is devastating and so unexpected. 

I can't even begin to express my feelings on this. 

RO is in mourning. 



:rip: :sad: :tears2:


----------



## pamnock

I just got home from a show and saw this post - I'm so very sorry . . .


----------



## Elf Mommy

Oh, Stan! I am so sorry! You are one of the best bunny parents I know on the board. I'm so sorry you've lost Pebbles. She was a dear soul and will be greatly missed. Binky Free, Pebbles!


----------



## juliew19673

I've been there myself many times, never gets easier and with Pebbles keep in the fore-front of your mind you had each other. Cry, get angry (that they were taken from you) and then be happy you had that "moment"in life to find and love this wonderful being.Then, when you can,raise a "toast" and know your better for having had Pebbles in your life. Hugs from a distance.


----------



## Happi Bun

I'm so sorry for your loss. :tears2:


ink iris: Binky Free Pebbles :rainbow:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

oh Stan i am so sorry for your loss :*(


----------



## kherrmann3

I just saw this thread.  I'm so sorry she's gone. 

Binky free, little Pebbles. :rainbow:


----------



## JadeIcing

This loss has hit me so hard. Pebbles was very special to me. She was and will always be a queen in our hearts and memories.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Stan, 

SLG and I are so deeply sorry that you are going through this. We truly understand your pain. I know from what we went through when we lost Sebastian that there really are no words that will comfort you, but I did want to tell you how much we loved and enjoyed your relationship with Pebbles.Thank you for sharing it with us. 

Raspberry & SLG


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Stan, I am just sick with sorrow for you. Friday wasn't a good day for either of us. The loss we have faced is something not everyone can understand, but be glad that you can. We have enjoyed and been blessed with the love and joy and appreciation of our little bunny friends. Pebbles made us all laugh and happy with her adorable little personality. I have always thought of you and her as friends to my family. We will miss her terribly.

Bless her little bunny heart. She will always be remembered by our RO friends and family..... and people you will never even know that knew of her. She touched So many people ... which is amazing when you think about it! 

RIP little Pebbly Poo... I miss you already, myself.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Stan, I missed this somehow, but nontheless, I am so very sorry to hear this. Not our Pebbles, whom you rescued. 

No words, what a precious baby girl...YOU were her Angel.

We LOVE you Pebbles..:bigtears:


----------



## naturestee

I'm so sorry, Stan. I can't believe she's gone! It just doesn't seem right. Many hugs for you and your family.


----------



## Carolyn

Dearest Stan,

I received word about Pebbles just now and am frozen as I think of this huge loss for you as you try to maneuver through the excruciating pain. We all know that Pebbles was your best friend...your baby. There was a love there that was so touching, so unconditional, so beautiful that it's hard to wrap our minds around you and Pebbles not being physicallytogether. You gave each other everything you had. You both knew that and understood the other better than anyone else does and I know that not one minute of her life was taken for granted by you. 

There are some experiences in life we learn to live with, but never quite get over until you are reunited with your loved one.Until that time comes,I hope that sooner than later, the memories of her will become less painful as it doesn't seem right that memories is all you have left. I know that she was met withan open heart andthe loving arms ofBuck Jones upon her arrival to thenext part of her spiritualjourney.I also feel strongly in my heart that although she is invisible now, her love, appreciation and watchful eye over you will only get stronger. 

Thank you for sharing the connection you had with each other with us. You brought many smiles and heart-warming moments to our lives. We got a glimpse of thelove funyou hadwith each other through your pictures.In all of our minds, you will always be together. You saved her life more than a few times and she knew it. It made your bond with her so much stronger and gave us all hope for our own babies.

You're living what we all dread. I'm so so sorry, Stan. Your pain weighs on us. My heart goes out to you in this very difficult time of your life. Please be patient and kind to yourself in the days ahead. Know that you gave her the life and love that most people and animals can only dream of. 

As you learn to adjust to this new life, you will be thought of and prayed for often. Again, I'm so sorry.

With Deepest Sympathy and Love,

Carolyn


----------



## Maureen Las

I just read this tonight Stan; 

Iam so very verysorry that you lost her 

:bigtears:RIP little girl 
you were loved


"Hugs"

Maureen


----------



## kirst3buns

I'm so sorry to hear about Pebbles. I'm not a frequent visitor on RO anymore but I remember Pebbles. RIP Pebbles.


----------



## LuvaBun

How are you doing, Stan? I'm a little worried about you :hug:

Jan


----------



## Haley

Me too. Hoping you are doing ok.
You're in my thoughts, Stan. 
*hugs*


----------



## JadeIcing

My mom wanted me to tell you how much her heart goes out to you. All my family knows Teresas twin. Your in our thoughts.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

I'm been feeling down today about Pebbles and Clover. I keep thinking of them and my heart aches. I hope you are ok Stan. I know this must be horrible for you and I want you to know you are in my thoughts ALL the time!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

I haven't been on the forum in a while and am devestated to hear of the loss of Pebbles. To echo what many have said before me, Pebbles was an incredibly special bunny who seemed to connect to us all in some way...it's so hard to believe that she is really gone. :cry2

My thoughts are with you Stan. :rip:


----------



## LuvaBun

I spoke to Stan today, and he is very touched and appreciates all your comments. 

He was going to answer yesterday, but it is still too painful for him yet, as I know we can all understand. He says Bebe is missing Pebbles too, and her personality has changed 

Stan, we are all thinking about you. Pebbles leaves a huge hole in the Forum, so I can only imagine how lost you are feeling without her. We are thinking of you and are here for you.

Sending huge hugs

Jan:hug1


----------



## HoneyPot

I just logged on and saw this and needed to send my love out to you, Stan. 

It remains painful forever; losing a heart-bun. I still tear up when I forget that Charlie isn't going to come running in from the other room. 

It's the end of an era (that's how I felt when my trio was down to two) but I guess we learn to deal with it somehow, eventually. My heart is breaking for you and I'll be thinking of you.

Nadia.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Thank you everyone. I was overwhelmed and touched by all your posts, replies, Pms, and emails. I am not good with words, so I will reply to each post and to everyone in a special way. It will take a little while longer. This will be my tribute to Pebbles.






i46.tinypic.com/1530iom.jpg


----------



## Haley

Tearing up again over here. We loved you so much, Pebbles. And we love you too, Stan.

*hugs*

Haley


----------



## LuvaBun

*Haley wrote: *


> Tearing up again over here. We loved you so much, Pebbles. And we love you too, Stan.
> 
> *hugs*
> 
> Haley


:sad: Me too! I can't believe she's gone!

That picture is beautiful - but all her photos were! The sweetest little girl you could wish to meet.

:hug1

Jan


----------



## hln917

Beautiful picture Stan!


----------



## JadeIcing

Oh sweet Pebbles how we miss you. *hugs*


----------



## Snuggys Mom

I am so very sorry, Stan. 

Thank you for sharing her with us through stories and those beautiful photos. 

I can't believe she's gone from us. She was a living legend, and seemed immortal. 

Binky free, beautiful girl. You will be sorely missed. 

Laura


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

Oh my stan, I just saw this. I a so sorry. Take care of daddy Pebbles xxxx


----------



## BethM

Stan, I've been reading this thread but haven't posted before now. I am so sad, I just don't know what to say. 

I'm so sorry for your loss. Pebbles will be greatly missed, she touched the life of so many. Thank you for sharing such a beautiful tribute picture with us.

:hug1


----------



## NorthernAutumn

Thank you for sharing her tribute photo, Stan. Just seeing her is making me tear up all over again.
She really was one in a million.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am so sorry, binky free Pebbles.


----------



## Saffy

Oh Stan .. Until you mentioned Pebbles on Mookie's thread, I hadn't known. 

I am so, so sorry .. I've just had to go and give Benji the biggest cuddle, as he so reminds me of Pebbles.

I told myself I wouldn't cry again, but your loss has touched my heart.

Pebbles .. binkie free little one .. I hope that Mookie is crossing to you over the bridge.

God bless.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Would of been 6 years old today.


----------



## Saffy

((hug)) Gosh I really feel for you. Stay strong.


----------



## hln917

Happy Birthday Pebbles!


----------



## missyscove

:hug:


----------



## LuvaBun

I was thinking about you today, Stan.:hug1

Happy Birthday, Pebbles. You are so missed 

Jan


----------



## JimD

:hug2:


----------



## Zee

Awwww Im so sorry to hear about Pebbles 

Uncle Buck will be looking after Pebbles until the time comes for you both to be reunited


----------



## dquesnel

Happy birthday little Pebbles.

Stan I feel your pain, I really loved Pebbles through your posts and wonderful photos. To echo what many others have said, there is a hole here now that cannot be filled and she is hugely missed by all.


----------



## jujub793

so sorry to hear about Pebbles! :cry4::cry4:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

This is the urn that I have Pebbles ashes in.











Original picture of Pebbles with her Clay bunny.











AMosaic of Pebblesfroma collection of22,000 pictures of her.











A close up the mosaic.











You can see how the pictures line up to create the mosaic.


----------



## missyscove

Stan, that's incredible! I love the way the original picture shows up in the mosaic too.


----------



## Basil24

Hi Stan. I am very sorry about your loss. My friends on here have told me how great Pebble was. I also just went through a loss of my baby. Even my Godmother lost her baby boy in April. So I know what you are going through.
I just wanted to say it's beautiful what you've done with all those pictures. It's definitely something you're going to remember her by.
Her urn is perfect; right in your heart. 
Take care
Tina


----------



## JadeIcing

I wish I could do that! It's amazing!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

what a beautiful Urn.


----------



## LuvaBun

Oh Wow! That mosaic is fantastic :shock2: Did you do it, Stan?

I love the urn - just very appropriate, for such a special girl!

Jan


----------



## Pipp

I'm still having trouble looking at this thread, but it's an awesome tribute, Stan. The urn is so beautiful and the mosaic is remarkable. 

But I miss her so much, her loss is still seismic. 

I'm very sad that circumstances aren't letting you take another bunny into your home, I have a new crew here and the pitter-patter of new little feet is a sweet distraction.

I just missed Pipp's 6th birthday (July 29th, oops!) but her gotcha day is coming up. I feel so blessed to still have her. We both send our regards. 


sas ink iris:


----------



## MsJuliet

I'm new to the forums and didn't get a chance to know Pebbles before, but I can tell that she was very loved and adored on this forum and by yourself- and she was a cutie pie!

I'm so sorry for your loss. Chewy and I send hugs! 

Rest in Peace, Pebbles.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

*Pipp wrote: *


> But I miss her so much, her loss is still seismic.
> 
> I have a new crew here and the pitter-patter of new little feet is a sweet distraction.
> 
> sas ink iris:



I love it Sas! 

Stan, I'm thinking of u as well.


----------



## Saffy

I can't look at Benji without thinking of Pebbles. Your photo's oh her showed what a real character she is .. and that brings me back to Ben .. who I am SO, SO proud of. 

Heh .. I always thought Ben and Pebbles would make lovely babies.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Four months since you left us. I really miss your kisses.







Heart Mosaic


----------



## JadeIcing

Oh man I am crying again.


----------



## LuvaBun

I so love the mosaics - what a wonderful memorial.

Four months? I still find it hard to believe . She is such a huge miss!

Jan


----------



## Saffy

I'm tearing up reading this too .. Oh she was a lovely little lady.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Memories may fade, but the pain in my heart has not subsided.







It is one year (May 14, 2010), when Pebbles earned her Angel Wings and became an Angel.


----------



## Saffy

Darling little Pebbles .. I'll certainly always have memories of her Stan. She was a character and loved by all who knew her. xx


----------



## Pipp

Thank you Stan for allowing us to know her as well as we did. The tears are still flowing.


----------



## LuvaBun

:bigtears:Oh Pebbles, we still miss you. You were such a special, one of a kind bunny.

Look after your daddy and mommy. I know they think of you all the time.

God Bless, my little girl 

Jan


----------



## Nancy McClelland

:bigtears: She could have been Charlenes twin. Hope they are running around at the Bridge together.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Thanks Karen, you really had a following of Pebbles.

Sas, Pebbles fills ourday with so much joy that only bunny people could ever know. Thank-you for posting Pebbles Tribute again.

Jan, you were the closest person to Pebbles and I know you think of her all the time too.

Larry, Pebble is very much like Charlene. We were at a Rabbit show last week, and my wife saw the Netherland Dwarfs on the show table and she kept saying one of the bunnies looks like Pebbles.


----------



## Haley

Stan, 
Just wanted to tell u that I'm thinking of you. Until you go through that loss, you can never really understand it. This has been a rough year for so many of us. I think about pebbles a lot. I'm smiling now picturing her romping through a field (or, knowing pebbles, maybe a snow bank) somewhere. I hope she is taking care of basil and max. who also passed 10 and 4 months ago respectively.
Pebbles was so loved. I know the pain and heartache you feel.
*hugs*
Haley


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Haley, you have been through alot too. People that have to post here know. :hug1


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Haley wrote: *


> (or, knowing pebbles, maybe a snow bank) somewhere. I hope she is taking care of basil and max. who also passed 10 and 4 months ago respectively.


Yes Pebbles is out with Basil and Max in the snow now.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Pebbles passing away a year ago, was even tougher this week. 
We learned that Cocoa (Pebble's friend that we bunnysit for) had passed away last week (May 6, 2011).






*Cocoa (Spring, 2004 - May 6, 2011).*
This was one of the last pictures I have of Cocoa.









This is Pebbles with Cocoa in August 20, 2005.
They are now reunited at Rainbow Bridge.

I will post a separate Tribute of Cocoa later.


----------



## NZminilops

RO just isn't RO without Pebbles. Goodbye little one.


----------



## JadeIcing

Oh man I loved seeing them together.


----------



## Saffy

I always think of Pebbles when I see Benji .. it's his 7th Birthday today and again, my thoughts turned to Pebbles ... binkie free little one. I for one, who never even met you, wont ever forget. xxxx


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Today is the second year of Pebbles passing. Wish I could hold you and kiss you once more.* ink iris: ink iris:




















*Binky Free my Little Angel.* :bunnyangel:


----------



## Samara

:hearts::hug:


----------



## ZRabbits

Some just grab a hold of your heart and never let go. So sorry for your loss. 

Wish you could give her a hug and kiss again. What a sweet girl she must have been.

K


----------



## HEM

We are fairly new still but are sorry for your loss
Hopefully you can think of all the good times that you had with Pebbles during this hard time.
Our Dilly is sad too


----------



## LuvaBun

Two years already :shock:.

We still miss you, Pebbles, especially your Daddy. You were the sweetest little girl.

Thinking of you,Stan

Jan


----------



## JimD

ray:


----------



## Saffy

Bah .. saw this and the tears started,

She is SO much like Ben and I know I couldn't do without him so can truly appreciate your feelings


----------



## Saffy

Ben is 7 now and still binkeying when we let him out with his new friend Luna .. I always think of Pebbles then.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Today is International Pet Memorial Day.


Pebbles pasted away at 8:28 pm May 14, 2010 in my arms. 
She was my first pet bunny that got me involved in the world of rabbits. She was a tiny Netherland Dwarf, brown colour, short ears, with big beautiful brown eyes.
I bought this heart shaped urn from Bingo's Pet Shop at the Edmonton Humane Society to store her ashes.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

:rip: She looked so much like our little Charlene. 15 days and 4 years is when our first bun, Commander Bun-Bun passed to the bridge.


----------



## JimD

ray:


----------



## Saffy

That's a beautiful heart to remember her by. (hug)


----------



## Saffy

Little Pebbles ... I'll never forget you. Just looking at Benji is a constant reminder. Sleep well and god bless.


----------



## FallenRabbit

I'm really sorry to hear how long it has been!


----------



## katherine at sacred stories

:rainbow::rainbow::rainbow::rainbow::rainbow::rainbow::rainbow::rainbow::rainbow::rainbow::rainbow::rainbow::rainbow::rainbow::rainbow::rainbow::rainbow::rainbow::rainbow::rainbow:
I can tell Pebbles was a very special bunny. I love the heart you chose

Binkie Free, Sweet Pebbles!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Another year goes by when you left us on this day. :bigtears:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MODq81_cDKI[/ame]


----------



## missyscove

I still think about Pebbles often. 
We miss you around here!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I'm so sorry for your loss. Its never easy.


----------



## LuvaBun

Pebbles will always be remembered here. She was the sweetest, most photogenic little girl and I'm so privileged to have known her.
Hugs to you, Stan :hug:

Jan


----------



## Saffy

I miss Pebbles loads ... Always look at Benji and think of her.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

It doesn't get any easier--I have pics right here of all our bridge bunnies so they are in my thoughts everyday. Binky free Pebbles, you're loved and missed by all.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

Stan,

I still can't believe that when I sign on here I wont see new photos of her. We all Miss her but I'm sure none more than you. I hope you are doing well. Every time I start to miss a bunny I just remind myself how good their life was and how they all contributed in some part to my love for rabbits.

We love and miss you Pebbles.


----------



## Saffy

Stan, if you're still on here I want you to know that I still think of Pebbles when I look at Benji.

He is doing fine for such an old man, nine and a bit now, but is showing his age a little, but still loves running around the garden.


----------



## evil_hare

Poor thing.


----------



## Saffy

Stan, I just wanted you to know, if you are still here, that Benji joined Pebbles at Rainbow Bridge on 23rd September last year. 

It's completely broken me. I've been clinically depressed since and I always, always lights a candle on his grave every night.


----------

